# Massager question



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Once the cloth cover is removed how do you remove the knobs from the fingers of these shiatsu type massagers?
Thanks,
Mazz


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Mazz said:


> Once the cloth cover is removed how do you remove the knobs from the fingers of these shiatsu type massagers?
> Thanks,
> Mazz


I've been able to just pull them straight off.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Mazz it depends on what kind you have. Some time it is better to leave them on. You can screw right into the knob on some. There are 3 small screws under the ones with metal rods most of the time. If you take them out the knob will come off. Bit the rod under them is small and you lose a lot of height. Some have steel springs under the knob. I would leave those on. Some have plastic arms I wouldn't remove those either. Both cases you have less to work with. Here are the plastic.

http://www.floridahaunters.com/forum/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244385589/15#15


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I used a Homedics massager that one requires that a pin be removed. You can see the pin sitting in a small channel, running across the middle of the base. Just push the pin through using a small screwdriver or something similar. There's nothing else holding the cap on, and the the whole thing will just slip off with the pin removed.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It DOES depend on what kind you have - we were at a Make/Take working with about 5 of them at the same time, (different brand/models) and some slipped off quite easily, and some were a bear to get off!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

maybe you could post a pic of which one you have.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

here is the massager in question..........Pictures by nightmarecreations - Photobucket
Thank you


----------



## theedwin (May 25, 2009)

I used a large set of pliers, the kind with several adjustments and seems to be at a 45 degree angle. The massager I had is like yours. I just put the "top" of the pliers on one side of the rod, and the "bottom" of the pliers on the other side of the rod and pried it off. The first one was easy, the second one wasn't so easy. Either way it didn't affect the workings of the massager.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

You can also use a clawhammer. Place a block of wood next to the massager, wedge the hammer under the ball, hold down the massager, and the ball will pop off....careful that it doesn't pop up and hit you in the face!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Mazz, any luck with this? Coincidentally, I picked up a massager Friday that looks more like the one you're using than the Homedics that I already have. It's not as obvious how to remove the tips.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the tips.I'll try to get to the massager today (Sunday) and see what I can do about removing the knobs.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Clawhammer pops them right off.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My messager had steel end caps under the plastic and i removed 3 screws to get the ends off. But i still had circular disk shaped steel disks right on the posts. I put a grinder to it and turned em down just enough to give me a tight fit in the pvc and it worked out very good. It gave a little more stability to the arms. I made the zombie grave escape with mine.


----------

